# Lights, Camera, Bollywood!!!! Pic Heavy



## hotmodelchiq (Apr 2, 2009)

One of my friends asked me to do a Bollywood inspired look!!! and I've never done one before! So I searched the net and this is what I came up with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope you like it!!! (I wanted to use more jewels but Korea is limited on arts and craft supplies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






EYES:
Uppity-Fluidline (for Base)
Blitz and Glitz~Fluidline
Gorgeous Gold~e/s
Soba~e/s
Fertile~e/s
Carbon~e/s
Vanilla~Piggie
Bountiful Brown~Powerpoint Eye pencil
Prep+Prime Lash 
Plush Black~Plushlash Mascara 
#22 lashes 
Dot~Beet Lip Pencil 
Craft stars 
Scotch Tape

BROWS:
Cinnamon~Brow Finisher
Lingering~Brow Pencil 
NC40~Moisture (blend outline brows) 

FACE:
Oil Control 
Prep+Prime Face 
NC40~Studio Tech Foundation (SO PALE IN WINTER!!!) 
MSF~Medium, Medium Dark 
Natural Flare~iridescent powder loose (highlight)
MSF~Global Glow (contour)

LIPS
NC 40 Foundation 
Medium blot powder 
Lip Conditioner Stick 
Naked Space L/g

Fake Henna
Sublime Culture~ Cremestick liner 






























http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...DSC02228-1.jpg


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 2, 2009)

This is just incredible. The colors, blending, eyebrows.. It's just flawless and absolutely beautiful.

And you're also GORGEOUS!


----------



## shootout (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow
You are absolutely amazing.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 2, 2009)

You have a beautiful eye colour and your dreads are lovely!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 2, 2009)

omg! u are friggen beautiful!  ppl prob stare at ur all the time. I'm jealous


----------



## MissVega (Apr 2, 2009)

GOrgeous makeup on a gorgeous girl!
Seriously that is just flawless!!

I am a bellydancer and have three performances this weekend coming. I WISH you could do my makeup!

YOu're really talented! Love your eye colour too!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you are so damn gorgeous


----------



## preciouscharm (Apr 2, 2009)

SO pretty!! O.O


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice love love the eyes.....Great look...Flawless Blending


----------



## moopoint (Apr 2, 2009)

Seamless blending.. like wow.


----------



## K_ashanti (Apr 2, 2009)

i love it, your eyes are soooo pretty and i love your dreads!!!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Apr 2, 2009)

This is sooo beautiful!  TA-LENT!


----------



## kariii (Apr 2, 2009)

wow! seriously, i'm like stunned by how gorgeous you are! 

I need some of your genes! this is so beautiful, the blending, the colors, the henna on the hand, the scarf... your face in general. I can't stop staring!


----------



## nunu (Apr 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Apr 2, 2009)

You're absolutely Gorgeous!

And it looks as though you had a lot of fun creating this.

I want faux Henna tats!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 2, 2009)

wow u have serious talent! ur eyeshadow is totally flawless.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful look and you are too!


----------



## Iffath (Apr 2, 2009)

I love your eyes and lips!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 2, 2009)

You are gorgeous and this look is amazing on you!


----------



## DigitalRain (Apr 2, 2009)

HoT!!!! How are you liking Korea?


----------



## carandru (Apr 2, 2009)

Simply gorgeous!  I love your dreads, your lips, this look.... Hell, I just love everything!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 2, 2009)

this look is stunning and so are you


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!  You have incredible eyes!!!


----------



## Samantha_McKay (Apr 2, 2009)

Just wow


----------



## n_c (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow you did amazing, the blending looks great


----------



## MissResha (Apr 2, 2009)

insane. but in a good way. u are just...drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Apr 2, 2009)

wow, gorgeous!


----------



## rbella (Apr 2, 2009)

I love the addition of the henna on the hands.  The whole look is so intricate and beautiful.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 2, 2009)

I love this!!  And your locks look reeeally good!!!


----------



## fintia (Apr 2, 2009)

Everything is gorgeous! I really like what you did with the lips and your hair loos hot!!!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW you are so pretty. Great Job


----------



## makeupaddiction (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow! You look amazing! And your eyes are so pretty!


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## ajenee (Apr 2, 2009)

This is so pretty, I love the nude lip especially


----------



## Arshia (Apr 2, 2009)

i love it!!!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh wow, amazing look!  Your eyes are gorgeous!


----------



## Meowjosen (Apr 2, 2009)

Love the eyes.


----------



## Assiee (Apr 3, 2009)

AWESEOME ! Would you please send me a private message with what kind of camera you're using *shy* 

It's Bloody Gorgeous


----------



## joey444 (Apr 3, 2009)

This looks gorgeous!


----------



## Snow_White (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## IllegalCargo (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks good!!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 3, 2009)

You are so beautiful it kind of freaks me out.  And your skills are just, wow.


----------



## GGBlu (Apr 3, 2009)

My  God.  You're flawless and stunning.


----------



## GlitterGeet (Apr 4, 2009)

You actually took my breath away with this look. LOVELY!!!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 4, 2009)

pretty much the awesome-est thing I have seen all day.  Good job


----------



## lilchocolatema (Apr 4, 2009)

HOT!!!!!!!!! And your hair is the sheeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CherryAcid (Apr 4, 2009)

Great job, you look so pretty!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalRain* 

 
_HoT!!!! How are you liking Korea?_

 
The people and the culture are great!!! and there's MAC!!! So Im great LOL


----------



## kcphoto (Apr 4, 2009)

You are so freaking gorgeous... holy crap. I think I'm moving to Korea.


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 4, 2009)

I absolutly love your eyes!!! Your blending is flawless, you are so beautiful!!


----------



## Snowy_z (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow chick ur eyes are amazing!!


----------



## malaviKat (Apr 4, 2009)

You are honestly one of the most beautiful people I've ever seen.


----------



## comeandtakeit (Apr 4, 2009)

FLAWLESS.  those colors are GORGEOUS on you.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG that's gorgeous!! So creative and beautiful, i love the way you've kept the edge really sharp


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Apr 5, 2009)

wow! WOW! You are gorgeous! I love this look on you! Amazing blending and colors and brows! Stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have to say that I love love LOVE your hair!


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Love it!!!!


----------



## JoyZz (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful! You have the most stunning features and your make up skills are superb!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow. this is so pretty & you are super gorgeous!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 5, 2009)

soooo pretty!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 5, 2009)

soooo pretty!


----------



## animacani (Apr 5, 2009)

Killer Eyes!!! <3


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 6, 2009)

Very Pretty!


----------



## ci.italy (Apr 6, 2009)

OMG you're stunning.really.


----------



## Black_buddafly (May 26, 2009)

omg u're stunning! nice work


----------



## Zoffe (May 26, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_wow! seriously, i'm like stunned by how gorgeous you are! 

I need some of your genes! this is so beautiful, the blending, the colors, the henna on the hand, the scarf... your face in general. I can't stop staring!_

 
Yeah, this is what I wanna say as well. You are so gorgeous, makeup is simply smashing, everything is so WOW!!!


----------



## kleeshawn (May 26, 2009)

go'head girl...can i ask what color you dyed your dreads...they are perfect!


----------



## Orchid_28 (May 26, 2009)

Oh i love the colors that you used...and your eyes are to die for.


----------



## bollychic (May 27, 2009)

You look like Zoe Kravitz.


----------



## madnicole (May 28, 2009)

incredibly gorgeous...you and the makeup..


----------



## User67 (May 28, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## nycDiva357 (May 28, 2009)

simply stunning


----------



## MSadieMommy (Jun 3, 2009)

I love the eyes


----------

